# HELP ME DAMN IT



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

since no ones goin back to my other topic i'm doin another one. Can i convert my 92 interior seatbelt to the old style where it's not on the door. and what bucket seats and door panels can i swap with?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

WIth door panels, its easiest to just make custom ones from your old ones.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

I want to do somethin like this but on the doors do the armrest too. Anyone have any pointers, and how do i take my dash apart- as in the fake wood to only cover the plastic parts with fabric


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Well if you want to change the seatbelts in the door panel thing just get some 80-88 (maybe 89) 4 door brougham door panels.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how does the seat belts bolt in the 80's? like will you take a pic of yours? where the belt comes out at the bottom of the seat and where it goes on the piller plz


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i have an 80 and the top of the belt isnt on the piller its on the roof. ill take pics if you want...lmk :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya would you plz


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 15 2006, 09:09 PM~5976235
> *how does the seat belts bolt in the 80's? like will you take a pic of yours? where the belt comes out at the bottom of the seat and where it goes on the piller plz
> *


 I dont have one, those 80s 4 door broughams are parts cars to me :biggrin: . On another note, Id put some factory reclining front seats in you car to replace the rear ones.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

it's a hearse no back seats


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 16 2006, 07:29 PM~5982197
> *I dont have one, those 80s 4 door broughams are parts cars to me :biggrin: . On another note, Id put some factory reclining front seats in you car to replace the rear ones.
> *



i have a 2 door does it matter?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

is the seat belt mounted different in the 4 doors and 2 doors?


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

heres mine^^^


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 17 2006, 09:23 AM~5985884
> *i have a 2 door does it matter?
> *


 What Im saying is a 90s brougham ( even if its a hearse) has the seat belts on the door panels, usually its the oppisite the, we are trying to get the seatbelts on the door panels in the 80s Coupes and Fleetwood Broughams .


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i dont see how u could get the seat belt in the roof like my caddy but i could see doing something like my caprice with the top seatbelt bolts to the piller between the door and rear side window.


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

to do the opposite, put the belts on the doors then just go to the junk yard and pull everything that u need.door panels,(maybe whole doors would be easier, i dont know how they mount)seats ,trim, ect.ect.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

heres my thing. on my 81 cadi fleetwood hearse the seatbelt was mounted to the piller between the driver front and rear door. thats why i'm trying to accompilish. and the other part was mounted next to the seat.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 17 2006, 11:00 AM~5986460
> *heres my thing. on my 81 cadi fleetwood hearse the seatbelt was mounted to the piller between the driver front and rear door. thats why i'm trying to accompilish. and the other part was mounted next to the seat.
> *


 band thats why Im saying for you to get some seatbelt assemblys out of an 80-89 4 Door Fleetwood Brougham, thatll give you what you need


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

alrighty thx for the info


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

anyone have the rubber strip that holds the windows on track? mine ripped so now my driver window won't stay in the track.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Will someone pop this piece off and take a pic of how it mounts to the floor?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its a torx bolt and a weld nut homie.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i got you on the plastic window clip . pm your addy .


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i need the whole rubber track that goes from the front of the window wraps around the top and goes to the back and down into the door.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

is that a tall top door , or stock?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

stock


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i got one let me get it pulled .....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i went to the junkyard and all the ones i went to pull were already ripped where mine was or ripped when i tried to get it out


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 19 2006, 07:06 PM~6001500
> *i got one let me get it pulled .....
> *


do you have the rear bumper molding too and if so how much?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if your seat belts are 100% on the door like in that flame hearse (looks awsome cept the headliner) I would look into oing a simple lap strap seatbelt. the floor area might even be ready for it since the seats have a beefy mounting area on the floorpans.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya mine are on the door like the one i posted. can i get away with just a lap strap add the piece like the one with the girls leg?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

new question. how do i tale all the wood trim off my dash so i can fabric the rest? like around the glovebox and above the radio area?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

some of it snaps right off if u pry it off, some of it has screws. All shoudl come off fairly easily.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thx for the info


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok got all the wood off but i can't figure out how to get the plastic wood part around the glovebox off. any ideas?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok i figured it out. not i just have to get the bottom bots out that are put in backwards which is fucking ****. so yay i'm almosted all gutted


----------

